# Help, computer in trouble



## imac newbie (Sep 11, 2004)

Arial Narrow]just bought a imac at a garage sale and its a M5521 model. i bought it cheap cause its stuck on the password screen. i dont have a mouse eather, but i was just tring to learn how i could format the hard drive and where i can get the OS9 discs at. please help. i want to use this so bad
thanks
imac newbie[/SIZE]
:bgrin: :bgrin: :bgrin:


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Stuck as frozen? Or stuck as you don't know the pass? Try starting up with the extensions off. Do this by holding the shift key while the computer starts up. A screen will say extensions off and at that point you can release the button.

Once you have Mac OS 9 disks to boot from you can put them in the cd drive and hold the 'c' key while the computer is booting/rebooting.

Just wondering, but why run Mac OS 9 instead of Mac OS X? If you have a decent model of iMac you can run it great. You do need to have the required firmware updates depending on the model of iMac, but that can wait until after you boot into the system.


----------

